# staying in portugal



## dianebrown (May 19, 2009)

My daughter lives with her husband in Portugal, he is Portuguese and she is Canadian with a resident status right now. 
My son is interested in going over there to help her out with the 2 children but we need to know if he can stay there longer than the 3 months visitors stay and also if he could get a permit to also work part time with his brother in law. 

Any advise would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

He would have to apply for a working Visa at the Portuguese consulate in Canada before he comes here. If he tries applying after arrival, there is a good chance he will be declined.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

He could try the family reunification option. I'm trying to find the requirements online but not having any luck. It's probably on the SEF site.


----------

